

Someday I Want... - michaelhealy
http://www.somedayiwant.com

======
xauronx
Neat idea. I understand your domain is what it is, but you would be better
served in the top left to put "Someday I want to..." since all of the tiles
are fill in the blanks for that phrase.

------
jere
Someday I Want Brad Pitt?

Huh?

~~~
michaelhealy
I suppose that was "Someday I Want to meet Brad Pitt"

